# Polymer Sealant Rinse



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Does anyone know where to buy this stuff from? Its some type of rinse aid it think

Thing is, I get it now and again from a guy who works in a car wash, now he calls it Pro Shield, but from what I found out that's the name of the wash at the car wash, some type of deluxe wash.

Smells a bit like bananas(its not banana wax BTW)

But anyway it leaves one hell of a shine on the car once rinsed with it.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

If its what I think your talking about it is made by Autoglym for ARC car washes.


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Any idea what its called?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Im fairly sure pro shield or pro polymer shield is the name on the label. It comes in 25lt drums but I think they will only sell it directly to ARC car washes. It may just be a rebranded product and available under a different name in the Autoglym range. Best to ask in the Autoglym section. I supply the local ARC car wash with valeting products and he was showing it me when they first started using it. It does have a sort of banana smell as well.


----------



## BEADING SHINY (May 21, 2008)

Is this it

http://operators.imocarwash.com/wp-...4/91021_ADV-LL-0001_ProShield_Leaflet_aw2.pdf


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah I think it is, he did mention and ARC wash too.

I'll ask an AG rep thanks.

Also if you can get your hands on some its WELL worth it.


----------

